# Lüfter für H115i GT



## CochsyMC (7. November 2017)

*Lüfter für H115i GT*

Hi Leute,

mir gehen die Standartlüfter der H115i von der Geräuschkulisse aufs gehör.
Ich habe mir überlegt die gegen 140 mm Silent Wings 3 PWM aus zu tauschen.

Ich suche Lüfter die bei 1000 rpm nahezu geräuschlos sind aber auch halbwegs Radiatortauglich müssen sie sein.


Habt ihr sonst Vorschläge für mich ? 

Danke in voraus.


----------



## claster17 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für H115i GT*

eLoop oder NF-A14.
Bei ersterem ist es wichtig, wie und wo die Lüfter montiert werden.
SilentWings haben einen suboptimalen Rahmen.


----------



## zinki (7. November 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für H115i GT*



CochsyMC schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mir gehen die Standartlüfter der H115i von der Geräuschkulisse aufs gehör.
> Ich habe mir überlegt die gegen 140 mm Silent Wings 3 PWM aus zu tauschen.
> ...



Will ich mir nur auch zulegen und mit den SW 3 betrieben . 
Es wird zwar immer vom Rahmen geredet, dieser wurde aber extra für Radiatoren verbessert.


----------



## CochsyMC (7. November 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für H115i GT*

das habe ich auch gehört. Oder kann man nicht einfach einen shroud dazu nehmen ?


----------



## zinki (7. November 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für H115i GT*

Na ja, wie gesagt, wurde verbessert und du kannst sie bei 100% laufen lassen, da "unhörbar" (0.8 sone). 

Die ELoop gehen - wie man es ja bei der H115i nutzen soll - nur im Push, ansonsten Nebengeräusche. 

Die Noctua sind ab über 1000 RPM "wahrnehmbar". 

Am besten aber auch den Lüfterroundup durchstöbern samt Hörbeispielen.


----------



## bastian123f (7. November 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für H115i GT*



CochsyMC schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mir gehen die Standartlüfter der H115i von der Geräuschkulisse aufs gehör.
> Ich habe mir überlegt die gegen 140 mm Silent Wings 3 PWM aus zu tauschen.
> ...


Halbwegs Radiatortauglich sind die SW3 auf jeden Fall. Sie sind zwar jetzt nicht die beste Lösung aber dafür sehr leise.
Hast du dir die Pure Wings schon mal angeschaut? Die verwendet be Quiet selber bei ihren AiOs.


----------



## zinki (7. November 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für H115i GT*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Halbwegs Radiatortauglich sind die SW3 auf jeden Fall. Sie sind zwar jetzt nicht die beste Lösung aber dafür sehr leise.
> Hast du dir die Pure Wings schon mal angeschaut? Die verwendet be Quiet selber bei ihren AiOs.



Die sollen - zumindest laut PCGH Print - ziemlich laut sein.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. November 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für H115i GT*

Pure Wings skalieren mit sinkender Drehzahl grauenhaft auf Radiatoren. SW3 sind da sicherlich besser, aber geht halt Volumen verloren druch den Rahmen. Je nach Drehzahl wird das aber nur 1-2 Grad ausmachen.
A14-PWM gibt es auch in hübscher Optik, chromax-edition


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für H115i GT*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Pure Wings skalieren mit sinkender Drehzahl grauenhaft auf Radiatoren.



Hast du da Werte ermittelt?


----------



## Teriodis (8. November 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für H115i GT*

Ich hab die elops 120er auf 400rpm sind bei mir silent 

Enwentuell noch silikon dinstanshalter. Gibbet z.b. bei alphacool


----------



## CochsyMC (8. November 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für H115i GT*

Wie schaut's es mit eLoop aus ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (8. November 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für H115i GT*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du da Werte ermittelt?



AiO Roundup Teil 1: be quiet!, Cooler Master, Corsair und Cryorig - Messungen Standardausstattung

Vergleichen wir mal Pure Wings mit NF-F12 auf der SL240:

~1070rpm:  37,85K vs 35,25K
~650Urpm: 46,8K vs 40,9K

Ist recht eindeutig und dabei ist der Radiator der Silentloop mit seinen 16FPI deutlich weniger restriktiv als die Aseteks (wie hier bei der Corsair) mit 20FPI.
Grund ist recht offensichtlich: Die Pure Wings sind eindeutig auf Airflow optimiert, man beachte die Flügel. Dazu dichten sie nicht vollständig ab. Mit den Pure Wings verschenkt man nach unten Potential.



CochsyMC schrieb:


> Wie schaut's es mit eLoop aus ?




Tolle Radilüfter! Aber nur im Push bei freier Ansaugfläche. Beachte die dicke von 29mm


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für H115i GT*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ist recht eindeutig und dabei ist der Radiator der Silentloop mit seinen 16FPI deutlich weniger restriktiv als die Aseteks (wie hier bei der Corsair) mit 20FPI.
> Grund ist recht offensichtlich: Die Pure Wings sind eindeutig auf Airflow optimiert, man beachte die Flügel. Dazu dichten sie nicht vollständig ab. Mit den Pure Wings verschenkt man nach unten Potential.



Aber macht das einen wirklichen Unterschied?
Wenn du im Idle statt 40 eben 50° hast, ist das im Grunde genommen völlig Wumpe.
Ich hab auf meinem Radiator Silent Wings 3 und mir ist wichtig, dass die Dinger leise arbeiten. Wie hoch die Temperatur ist. ist da praktisch Nebensache, weil sie so oder so nicht hoch ist.


----------



## CochsyMC (8. November 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für H115i GT*

Ich habe die h115i in der Decke in einem Corsair 540air. Ich denke ich werde mich für die eLoop entscheiden. Gibt es nicht verschiedene Modelle der eLoop ??

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

